# Howe Truss Bridge Competed



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey all, just trying to see if I have finally figured out howe to resize my photo's correctly for the site. I really am a dinosaur when it comes to computers but I try. here goes.........









I have now completed the fourth bridge of this size. I have brought my prices more inline (not sure how to update this sites "for sale section" yet but have done so on ebay) I have also added another full set of the bottom cross members (28 additional pieces of 7/16' by 1/2" cedar) that carry the main tie beams. This change/addition represents more closely the true design and construction of the orginal massive wooden structures. An additional 80 scale brass bolts and washers have been installed as well since these photographs were taken. These bridges are well built and historically accurate to museum quality, with the additional claim of functioning in an outdoor environment. Hope you like them, wish I had a layout closeby so I could get some shots with an engine crossing this, but I do not even own a piece of track in this scale. My work is for others to enjoy who can afford such things.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking bridge. Lots of detail.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

You may be a dinosaur when it comes to computers, but you're a Master of model bridges! 

Robert


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a great looking bridge... The detail is fantastic. 

JJ


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guy's. I was a model maker for the State of NY for many years and I have models in Museums and Historic Sites all over. My hobby has been my job so to speak for years. I am semi retired now and although I have built many models in scales as large as 1" my work for myself has been in HO scale. I had a man locally who wanted some super detailed buildings and bridges made for his outdoor layout contact me. After the job was done I realized that I enjoyed working on the larger scale stuff again so much... that if I created some very exacting models in this scale and built them so they can be used "out of doors" there may be a market as this scale is popular but not all that much available other than the basic things imported from China. I hope my work is well recieved and more orders come. So far I have sold three of these bridges and #4 is on the table. I am marketing to anyone who does not have the time to build everything but still wants the very best or perhaps you know someone like this........please feel free to contact me I build just about anything and I can't quite afford to retire completely yet, so I am trying to make something out of this. Perhaps there are other items this group or garden railroaders may want in general? I think I might make some nice detailed scale people doing various things.... I am appalled at the prices on castings in this scale.... you can spend mroe money than I want for this bridge, in a hurry, supplying a few dozen plastic people for your layout. I was kind of hoping perhpas someone wants a scale version of their house brought into the layout or perhaps their old family home from childhood. That is what the gentleman near me wanted and he seemed so happy when I was done. 

Anyway I digress..........The materials needed to complete one of these bridges is extensive and expensive and I had to deal with so many new things to make these durable it was a real learning curve for me. Everything I have bult up until now has been for display purposes indoors. Its a whole other thing to be this accurate to detail "outside" but I think I've done it. 

Thanks for the comments guys, Really! This is a real nice group and there are some extreamely talented and dedicated people in here. Glad the group likes these.... I am sorry to plug my business so much but it is the main reason I am here for now..... I will be building some Water Tanks and various pieces soon. Right now I am trying to keep the bridges supplied and ready to go togehter in shorter order.. They still take me a long time even though I have worked out a lot of the bugs. 

Great Scale Gentlemen & Ladies..... Outdoor stuff is very cool indeed. Someday I will most likely build a layout of my own outside as well. 

R


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

After seeing that bridge and finally getting the drooling to stop I have a question. Any idea of the general price range you're thinking about? Eventually I'll need several bridges able to carry 1:20.3 trains and yours will definitely be on the "Christmas, Birthday, Anniversary Wish" list


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Well to answer your question and to possibly satisfy the curiosity of others this one is listed on Ebay for $1,300 For sale in our own Classified section for $1,200 ea. If you wanted two or more we can talk discounts.... but for yourself or anyone else reading we can do that sort of thing privately to keep it off the message boards as I think that is the way its supposed to be done. 

The hardware and wood cost just under $275 to build just one. And the time is extensive. ! These are great to look at but are also built to last outdoors.

In case anyones interested I am also currently working on a super detailed version of the famous "Dinky Creek Bridge" in Cedar..... that one will require at least 250 real nuts bolts and 100 pieces of threaded rod for use outside and an additional 300 fake details to give it that super look.

Thanks for the interest. Feel free to contact me through my email or private messages. I think its OK to post my email in here? 

[email protected]

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could you explain the various things you have done to make these bridges weather well outside? For example is everything assembled with nuts and bolts as opposed to glue? What kind of wood will last outside and how often is maintenance recommended, and what paints or stains are to be used? 

Your bridges are beautiful, and clearly the workmanship makes the price reasonable. My main concern would be durability. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Well the wood, as mentioned is Cedar, Cedar has far superior resistance to rot, in comparison to any of the pressure treated lumbers. its similar to Redwood but the grain and color are perfect for representing most Pine and Hemlock and Spruce built bridges of the day.... And yes the majority of the nuts and bolts and washers on this bridge are real, scale brass. and even though Steel can rust, The #2 rods if they are coated with oil and the wood around it is sufficiently treated the corrosion is kept to an acceptable minimum. So for structural strength and for longevity there are real Threaded rods at each upright position it is half and half real and simulated. At every other section of the lengthwise beams the nuts and rods that sandwich these pieces together are also real. These bridges are 7' long and I am totally amazed at the true genius of this time tested engineering, this bridge does not sag in the middle even with some serious force applied carefully to is understructure. The beams are heavier built on the bottom than the top (true to the engineering specs) CA and Epoxy Glues are present but I can't count on these joints to last forever so each piece of cross braced wood and most of the rest of the structure has stainless steel common pins inserted and the heads cut off to help keep everything in its place. My last secret weapon to keep these looking beautiful for years and years is the creosote looking oil. I have found a good mixture of India Ink, Walnut Stain, Mineral Spirits and a heavy portion of Linseed Oil make a great coloring agent to represent the actual look of a freshly creosoted wooden bridge. This preservative was used by all railroads sine the Mid 1800's and it works! The Linseed oil soaks in so well it will continue to protect the wood even as it begins to get that real cool looking bleached look. For all the bridges I have sold I recommend using a blend like this kept in an old Windex or any spray bottle of this kind so its easy to just cover the rails.... and spray away, I also recommend spraying your model twice a year and if you are in extreme location with bad winters or servere rain it is simple maintenance and only takes a few minutes...... It is also not unknown for people to make their bridges and other favorite structures removable to a shed or garage for storage during the winter. They make such nice displays it is nice to actually have them where you can see the close up anyway if they are not being enjoyed outside during that time. There are more real scale wood bolts inserted in the bridge now than these current photo's show. And a bridge like this will be a focal point to any railroad, even more so than the new engine... these are still there on the layout even when the trains are not running to enjoy.

Clearance is 10.75 H 7.25 W I built this to a 1:24th scale.... this is fine for 1:20 scale narrow gauge Fn3 stuff, and most any G scale train, check your sizes.... These bridges deserve the Old Style Steam Engines... let the Steel Briges carry the Diesels... I hope someday someone who has bought one of my bridges sends me a shot of a Big Boy or perhaps some great old Logging Steam Engine crossing this with Live steam spouting out the stack and between the top beams of the bridge! I don't own any G scale trans myself so I have no shots of this nature.




There are a few articles about cedar (using it for scale model bridge work) that I have read in the past and if you look around you will see there are bridges of this type built to scale that have been in the out of doors for many, many years now and with a good regimen of maintainance. (just like the reals ones need) good care by the owner can keep structures functioning for a long time. One such structure I remember the author boasting of 20 years and going strong..... My home has a large deck made from pressure treated lumber (not Cedar) is now 26 years old.... built in the late 1980's looks great.... I simply oil it every other year.... 

Bridges built from inferior wood...... built with little steel reinforcment.... built from lumber to small to be effective or to sparsly to be structurally worthwhile.... and no oil protection/no maintainance ... and these bridges will not last at all.... and often rot away in 4 or 5 years tops.. 

Not my bridges..... you can leave these to your grandkids if you take care of them. If something comes loose you can simply repair it, I can explain how if you do see an easy way to do it....... I can even send replacement parts iof something gets damaged. 

Hope this helps. 

This is a great site I have looked at some other older threads and found the answers to a great many things in here. Largr Scale stuff built for "outside" is new to me but I am finding it is a genuinely wonderful size and the details that can be achieved at this size are incredible. I am thinking of making custom simulated cast scale plaques to with the customers name and bridge number. For now I have each bridge lettered for the builder and the number fo the bridge this one in the photos is #4 

R


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed response. I for some reason, am a bit nervous about cedar, because it seems soft to me, but here in Southern California, redwood and cedar are well known to be the most rot and termite resistant. 

Great stuff! 

Greg


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

100 Years ago....Chestnut was the best wood for everything, It lasted like Locust..... technically it was a hardwood but, when green, it cut like a very soft "softwood" and grew to gigantic sizes in the USA. Unfortunately our generation does not know of this wood. These massive trees were the main source for lumber at the turn of the previous century... They succumbed to the Blight brought to them through the Chinese Chestnuts transported to NYC for a large Trade Fair/Exhibition early in the 1900,s I forget the date now....it spread across the US in about 20 years.... the Mighty Oaks and Maples filled in where they died off. The forests up here in the Northeast used to look like a late spring snow that covered the mountains when they'd go into their beautiful white bloom there were so many. All the railroads used their wood for ties.......... I wish I had some of this wood as you almost do not need to soak it in oil to keep it good for many years... Cedar has that same ability but at this scale to give it an equal chance of life in the outdoors some oil can keep cedar looking new and performing for more than 50 years. That is why it costs 3 to 4 times as much to buy it for decking in these parts. If you have not checked the price on Clear Grade 1 or Grade A cedar you'll be surprised. 

I am glad this thread is of some interest and I am glad to see my bridges are being well received by their new owners. By the way........ Oak is a fantastic hardwood... White or Red ... is a great lumber to build with for outside use.... but without a finish... or regular oiled maintenance has half the life expectancy of Cedar. Go figure?


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Shamless bump I suppose but I did relist my bridges in the classified section at a new lower price. I have sold a few elsewhere but there seems to be some interest from members of this forum so I figured its OK to mention it again. 

Have been busy building some O scale models that have kept me busy. I am planning on having a super detailed version of the famous Dinky Creek Bridge ready for G scale soon. Coolest looking Arched Truss bridge ever built. ! I will post a seperate thread for that once it is done. If I can remember to do it, I will try and take some progression photo's while I work on it. 

Go Run A Train ! 

R


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Last bridge of this type is still for sale. I have reduced its price to $750.00 Well worth this price for museum quailty & built to last outside. 

Someone grab it first. I won't be making anymore of these, they are too costly to make and resell. 

R


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Hellp.... tap tap tap... is this thing on...... test test..... check 1 2... 

Wow, anyone ever have their computer completely go to a white screen and you loose everything. everything....I can tell you its a lot of fun and everyone should try it once. Backups gone...everythings gone. So many photgraphs and information I will never get back. Anyway live and learn. Sorry to come here to help recover some things but I am looking for one of our members who has bought one of my Howe Bridges and commissioned a Covered Bridge from me. Pat Madiaski from BC Canada.... You there...? All your contact info was in there... and I can't even seem to find my old email site??? totally frustrating. 

Amazing to have to start all over... Should have used an external device...... 
Thanks everyone... keep the trains running... 

Randy


----------

